# Where Do I Go From Here? (Recurve)



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

go to the local club... enter a tournament, or see if they have a traditional nite learn all you can from others and have fun, you might see if there is a fita range around..or local 3-d shoot should be starting up soon..mix it up enjoy the sport.mike


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> go to the local club... enter a tournament, or see if they have a traditional nite learn all you can from others and have fun, you might see if there is a fita range around..or local 3-d shoot should be starting up soon..mix it up enjoy the sport.mike


Done that and done that. No FITA anything as far as I can find in East TN. I believe I'm the only Oly Recurve shooter in my club. There may be another or two, but I never see them. 

I'd like to get any advice on if I'm setting up right. I've watched all the vids online and, while they make sense, it's hard to determine if I'm doing it right. Some of my shots seem really smooth and natural, while others seem wild. And still others seem smooth but go way off track.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Olympic recurve is very technical and it takes a lot of knowledge & training to take it to a higher level. A good coach can take years off of your learning curve. 

Check the USA Archery website where they have a coach locator.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

I have. I can't afford that kind of program *at the moment.*

That's why I'm here.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a lot more Olympic style archers in the AT FITA subforum than here. Someone over there may know about the Olympic recurve scene in your area. 

I strongly suggest that you do something to avoid learning bad habits. I know from personal experience how difficult it is to un-learn something that's deeply ingrained. 

Ruth Rowe has an excellent book on recurve form. If you can't afford coaching, this may get you started in the right direction.

Form & technique is learned on a blank bale. Then it's ingrained with the bridge. Here is a thread that will give you some of the basics:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, aread. I posted here instead of there thinking the FITA guys might be in here as well helping people out, and didn't know if asking "how's my form?" would go over well there. 

Bad habits is what I'm trying to avoid now. If I could just figure out if I'm doing good or bad now, I can work on _how _good/bad they are with practice.

I will check her book out, if I can find it haha. For anyone who's lurking this page, I think this is the book.

I'm checking out the Blank Bale thread now. Thanks for the link. I've got a cheap target in my garage set up for 5yds and have been shooting it a lot lately when I'm not at the club, and it seems to help. I've been working on 3 points that I *think* are the cause of my consistency problems: My bow shoulder position, my back tension, and my release. I can only look at videos and books for so long, though, before I need actual feedback to know if I'm doing it right. At the moment, the only feedback is where the arrow hits and how good it feels. Should I post pics/vids of my form, or is that a no-no around here unless I'm paying?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, that is the book. 

Feel free to post form video here. I'm not an Olympic recurve archer, but there is much the same as compound. (assuming you are doing compound right)

I don't go the the FITA forum much, so don't know how they receive How's my form videos. If others are doing it, you can too and paying or not doesn't make any differenct.

Allen


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you very much! Like I said above, I'll take any advice given. I used Kineova to capture, so can also use that to analyze if needed, although I'm not sure I know what I'm doing there.

Here's two shots I took that I feel like I'm pretty consistent doing. The first one I shot (NFAA single spot) an X, a couple 4's and a 3.






This next one I shot 3 x's, a 5, and a 4.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi dmassphoto,
You're really at the point, if you wish to seriously shoot competitively, (since you stated you cannot afford coaching right now) where joining a club and perhaps getting some pointers from the experienced shooters there will benefit you greatly. There is only so much you can accomplish through reading books and asking questions online and there comes a time where outside eyes to evaluate your form/execution are invaluable. 

You do have several little things going on that jump out at me from your videos--but I have to preface before replying that I shoot and compete with a compound and although I have successfully worked with a few Oly recurve shooters--my knowledge base is rudimentary:
a) there is excessive tension in your bow hand--allow the fingers of that hand to gently relax with your knuckles angled about 45 drgrees away from the riser. 
b) the tension continues up from your bow hand to the elbow and shoulder. It appears that your bow elbow is locked out and your shoulder elevated. The bow arm should be straight, but the elbow joint should not be locked. When you correct the grip angle and tension, the elbow should naturally rotate outward a little giving you some more string clearance and allowing for a much stronger front half (bone on bone contact) without added tension. 
c) you're also a little over bowed (drawing too much weight) and I would suggest that you try to pick up a cheaper set of limbs for your bow--like around 28-30# to start out with--this higher weight is driving your bow shoulder up toward your ear.
d) Your anchor appears to be rather loose. If you're shooting with a tab that has a ledge, try elevating the ledge very slightly above the level of your index finger so that you can feel it on your jaw and come back to a consistent anchor. If the ledge is hidden under your finger, you cannot feel it. If you do not have a ledge on your tab, I recommedn that you get one.
e) I can see no expansion during your shot execution. You're either pushing the bow forward or plucking your fingers off of the string, but there is no fluid movement from anchor through to your follow through. I see no real engagement of your back muscles once you reach your anchor. 
f) this is a rather biggie, and probably causing the majority of your flyers....once you start using the concept of using your large back muscles and expanding through the shot, please ensure that your rear elbow remains in line with and slightly above the arrow during your release. The rear elbow should never fall to a plane that is below the level of the arrow at the time of release.

I believe that is more than enough for now--overload is not a good thing in this sport...lol!! 

Another book you may wish to check out while you're looking for a person at your club who can provide some face-to-face assistance is: "Archery". This book has been edited and endorsed by USA Archery and is available from Amazon in both standard and Kindle versions. This book is not too technical, but will still give you some basics for developing a strong foundation on which you can build your shot routine. 

Remember above all else, keep it fun and enjoy the journey!!

Cheers,
Gail


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you Gail! I will work on this as soon as possible!


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I've been shooting blank bale for the past few days and trying to work on the things everybody suggested. While I don't quite understand the concept of expansion and back tension, mainly because I don't exactly "feel" it, I have been trying new positions with my shoulder and have been trying to not lock my elbow. 

Its been difficult to get, but I went to the range today and shot two nfaa 300 rounds and I increased my personal best by 12 pts. (262 w/10 x's, then 260 w/ 5 x's). Some things I've noticed today:

1. While trying to keep my elbow from locking and bow shoulder down, its felt less stable when aiming, but seemed to be OK on release. I don't feel as "rock solid" as I hoped I would.
2. Most of my bad shots seemed to be due to poor release, and I'm still having a hard time keeping my hand close to my neck when releasing.
3. On my bow arm, I've put only my index finger out front and other fingers back, making the knuckles on the grip. I get the 45deg hand, but my elbow doesn't seem to rotate out as much as I thought and sometimes I thing my thumb is making more contact with the grip on release.

Thanks and Any input would be greatly accepted!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Pick up the books that were recommend-- either purchase them or do a library loan. Join the club and talk with a few of the experienced shooters there for suggestions. Most form changes you make are not going to yield instant results--You're going to have to shoot them for a period of weeks or months before you can make a rational evaluation of them (that's where one-on-one instruction is a real asset)--remember, archery is a game of patience and perseverance; there are no shortcuts. :wink:


----------

